# unbox and tivocast



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

They really need to allow you to start viewing before the download is complete.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The thing is, they don't know when the download will complete though.


----------



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

neither does any quicktime video, windows media video, or youtube vid, but they all start playing before they're fully loaded.

you'd just run into the progress indicator and it would then pause, and pop up the status bar so that you could see where you are and how much is left to download.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They aren't MPEG2 video though. MPEG2 is big, so would more than liekly download slower than your connection.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo has the mechanism in place to support this. They must have made the decision to disable it because they thought the user experience with it turned off would be less then ideal. 

Dan


----------

